# Quick question



## fairplay (Nov 22, 2011)

Are Caffeine pills a good idea to boost my workout?


----------



## jamie90 (Nov 23, 2011)

I take 200mgs plus 2-25mg ephedrines everyday before i hit the gym.


----------



## alfred (Nov 24, 2011)

jamie90 said:


> I take 200mgs plus 2-25mg ephedrines everyday before i hit the gym.



add some aspirin to make a ECA stack


----------



## alan.lev (Nov 25, 2011)

fairplay said:


> Are Caffeine pills a good idea to boost my workout?



it is a great workout booster  imo


----------



## zooryzara (Dec 6, 2011)

*weight lifting*

I am banned now and will not be contributing anymore nonsense to the board...Thank you and goodbye!


----------



## MPMC (Dec 6, 2011)

200-300mg pre workout will do a lot for you. Much cheaper than pre workout mixes also that dont work for shit.


----------



## guest (Dec 7, 2011)

mpressmc said:


> 200-300mg pre workout will do a lot for you. Much cheaper than pre workout mixes also that dont work for shit.



I agree.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 8, 2011)

fairplay said:


> Are Caffeine pills a good idea to boost my workout?



Yes you can use them. Myself I have a STRONG cup of coffee on my way to the gym to get my caffeine in.


----------



## K1 (Dec 8, 2011)

mpressmc said:


> 200-300mg pre workout will do a lot for you. Much cheaper than pre workout mixes also that dont work for shit.



I agree.....


----------



## fairplay (Dec 12, 2011)

where can I purchase this?


----------

